# We Talked To Uber Drivers — Here's How Much They Really Make



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

We Talked To Uber Drivers - Here's How Much They Really Make

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/how-much-money-uber-drivers-really-make-2014-7#ixzz37s2v5F49


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sweet, everyone's making $27 an hour average in fares on UberX, even with 40 hours per week.

-----

"At that rate, he would make about $56,000 per year on average, driving 40 hours a week. But that's before taking into account things like the cost".

"This particular driver, who has a background in finance, has calculated that he would only make $36,988 driving 40 hours per week net of things like gas and fees."

------

Nice again. Netting $17 per hour after expenses with 40 hours per week.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Not gonna get rich but it's better than sitting in a cubicle


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I make between 15 and 35/hr after fuel, but that doesn't include paying for my vehicle and insurance...

it's a decent sum, but if they went back to what they used to charge, i'd be doing much better.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

It seems like people are selectively accounting for self-employment tax+federal/state income and vehicle depreciation + maintenance. Some of those costs can be rolled over since it's your personal vehicle, but since the cost in wear/tear of operating your vehicle as a city taxi is probably 5x that of typical use, there are limits to that sort of accounting. My understanding is that if you're not driving UberX on a pretty rigorous schedule, your hourly rate is probably going to be disappointing.

Unless they raise fares or cut drivers, I can't see myself doing this for more than a year. I wish I saw more discussion of April taxes owed and paid, it would at least tell me that a lot of people do this for more than 12 months. A premium for highly-rated drivers with experience would be kind of nice. Riders could select if they want to submit to a surcharge for priority access to 4.8's and 4.9's. Most definitely would.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I think if Uber did away with commission and did strictly a flat rate of $30-$40/month for use of the app/phone, that would be best for the driver, but I doubt that would ever happen, because the more a driver works the more Uber deserves, right?


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

Moofish said:


> because the more a driver works the more Uber deserves, right?


You win the internet for the day with that one.


----------



## CynH (Aug 27, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> It seems like people are selectively accounting for self-employment tax+federal/state income and vehicle depreciation + maintenance. Some of those costs can be rolled over since it's your personal vehicle, but since the cost in wear/tear of operating your vehicle as a city taxi is probably 5x that of typical use, there are limits to that sort of accounting. My understanding is that if you're not driving UberX on a pretty rigorous schedule, your hourly rate is probably going to be disappointing.
> 
> Unless they raise fares or cut drivers, I can't see myself doing this for more than a year. I wish I saw more discussion of April taxes owed and paid, it would at least tell me that a lot of people do this for more than 12 months. A premium for highly-rated drivers with experience would be kind of nice. Riders could select if they want to submit to a surcharge for priority access to 4.8's and 4.9's. Most definitely would.


By my calculation..50¢ is what I earn minimum 30¢ to taxman..fed,se tax..20¢<Uber...then I buy gas..pau for car..n expenses.. Cheap date


----------

